# Texas bomb



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Wow and if the mail box wasn't torn to shreds already, yup me and sopiecare iitcout or mornin walk, and Steve our mail mailman pulls up and says, man you gotta bigger this time, i'm thinkin what in the heck in that box, and man o man whata bomb sent from @TxColt not one rubbermade brilliance but two with something to go in them






folks i've meet some pretty good ppl in my day but you guys take the cake, and I offered to send him some sticks in return, nothin doin he said. I mean if that don't beat all idk what does, the ole song is really true, god blessed Texas!!!!


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Some class acts on this forum. Real sneaky class acts.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice hit there. Sorry I don't recognize the name, is that a newer member?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Very nice! 
That reminds me, I need to go get some more of those Brilliance containers... those are great.


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice hit... I love those La Palina Black Labels.... Seems like every time I give one away, I get two in return (god is looking out for me, apparently)


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Nice hit there. Sorry I don't recognize the name, is that a newer member?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


 @msmith1986 yeah he's a new guy, and a pretty good one at that.. super nice fella..


----------



## TxColt (Feb 3, 2018)

Glad they made it to you brother. Didn't want the tupper to show up empty. Enjoy them my friend.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice Hit from @TxColt a deserving BOTL!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Nice hit!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Watch TxColt....check...


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

That is awesome. I've been thinking lately how helpful it might be to bomb newbies with a tupper and Boveda starter kit.

Nice move, brother!


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

World class enabling... nice I like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Excellent @TxColt !


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

[email protected] one of ‘em is just about full already, lol it’s time for an intervention. Many many thanks brother.


----------

